# Boxing gyms in thailand



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Considering doing some travelling to Thailand in the near feature, I'm a keen boxer and would like to carry this on if I do make the move even if it is for only for 6-12 months.

I know Muay Thai is big over there and heard there's plenty of places to go and watch, are there many gyms for people to train and compete?


----------

